# Dokument nicht vom richtigen Typ



## nicu_31 (7. August 2008)

Guten Tag zusammen

Ich habe folgendes Problem.

Von einer Firma welche das Logo im Photoshop CS3 auf einem MAC erstellt hat, habe ich ein Logo als .eps erhalten. Ich arbeite mit einem PC Win XP und habe ebenfalls das Photoshop CS3. Das Logo habe ich per E-Mail erhalten und wollte es öffnen. Nach dem starten des Programms, kam folgende Fehlermeldung.

"Der Vorgang konnte nicht ausgeführt werden, weil dieses Dokument nicht vom richtigen Typ ist."

Danach habe ich das selbe Logo noch im .tif und im .gif Format erhalten. Wenn ich diese Bilder öffnen will, kommt genau die gleiche Fehlermeldung.

Ich versuchte die Datei auch noch mit einem Photoshop CS2 zu öffnen, was ebenfalls nicht funktionierte.

Der letzte Versuche, habe ich noch mit dem Illustrator gemacht. Da kommt aber eine ähnliche Fehlermeldung.

Die Datei "xxx.eps" hat ein unbekanntes Format und kann nicht geöffnet werden."

Kennt jemand von euch dieses Problem? Wo kann der Fehler liegen? Muss ich auf meinem PC noch irgendwas installieren, damit diese Dateien erkennt werden? Muss Die Datei irgendwie anders abgespeichert werden? Ich habe das Problem seither auch noch mit anderen .esp Dateien. 

Ich danke für eure Antworten.

Freundlicher Gruss
Nicu


----------



## Zinken (7. August 2008)

Ich hab jetzzt gerade nicht mehr im Kopf, wie es bei den anderen Formaten aussieht, aber wenn man in Photoshop ein TIF speichert, kann man auswählen, ob es für Mac oder PC gespeichert werden soll.


----------



## nicu_31 (7. August 2008)

Das haben wir schon versucht. Deswegen vermute ich, dass ich wohl auf meinem PC irgenwas noch installieren muss, damit diese Dateien erkannt werden. 

Heute haben wir auf einem anderen PC gerade ein neues Adobe Creative Suite 3 installiert und dort kann ich die Dateien genau so wenig öffnen.


----------



## Dalli77 (7. August 2008)

Hallo,
würde das EPS am Mac in Photoshop als TIFF ohne Bildkomprimierung und mit Byteanordnung für PC abspeichern. Dann müsste die Photoshop CS am PC die Datei eigentlich öffnen können. Wenn nicht, vielleicht klappt es ja im PDF-Format..
Gruß


----------

